
Magan – A DoH Server - evuraan
https://github.com/evuraan/Magan
======
Centrino
Am I right that this is a forwarding, non-caching DNS server?

~~~
evuraan
Yes, currently these two variants don't cache; my primary use case was to use
as source for PiHole/dnsmasq. I've a Python version in the works that would
cache based on TTL.

~~~
Centrino
OK, thank you. I will keep following this project. I see two main reasons to
run my own DNS server: privacy and performance. DoH sufficiently solves the
privacy aspect, but for performance a caching mechanism is necessary.

~~~
evuraan
Good point.

Can you pls give the Python3 variant a try? It supports caching:

[https://evuraan.info/evuraan/stuff/magan/magan.py.txt](https://evuraan.info/evuraan/stuff/magan/magan.py.txt)

You'd need scapy for Python3:

    
    
      $ pip3 install scapy-python3
      $ wget https://evuraan.info/evuraan/stuff/magan/magan.py.txt  -O magan.py 
      $ chmod 755 magan.py
      $ ./magan.py --help
        Usage:
        -h  --help         print this usage and exit
        -p  --port         alternate port to listen
        -v  --version      print version information and exit
    
    
    

I'd love to hear your feedback, thanks!

